# Tom Cat 2 climber



## hogdgz (Nov 16, 2009)

I was wondering what everyone thinks about the Tomcat 2? I have many climbers (Summit, API, and Loggy Bayou). I really like these but the rail always gets in my way and limits my shots. The Tom cat 2 seems like it would work great but I have never used one. Thanks Chase


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 16, 2009)

I bought one in the early 90s for my son to rifle hunt out of when he was young.  He used it sitting down,facing the tree. It's almost impossible to fall out of that way. I haven't hunted out of it lately, but never felt just right when I stood up in it bow hunting.  But then again, that's just me. Fairly light and quick to set up though.


----------



## bowboy1989 (Nov 17, 2009)

its a great bow hunting stand that allows tou face away from the tree, but its not comfortable as the onesone have used. and yeah you can gun hunt out of it faceing the tree


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 17, 2009)

That's my favorite stand to climb with. I've had probably four or five of them since the early nineties. Right now i've got a Tomcat Deluxe, it's the same basically, just a little bigger with a different seat. I was looking at their website and I'm not sure they even make it anymore. Once you get used to the tomcat, and modify it a little, it's perfect.


----------



## fountain (Nov 17, 2009)

what kind of api and summit you got?


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 17, 2009)

API magnum i think, and a summitt viper!!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 17, 2009)

Chase, I got two Tomcat II`s that I have modified. Both are very comfortable. I can sit easy 6 hours in one and have sat all day.If you want to use one you are welcome to take one of these and give it a try. If you like it I`ll give you a heck of a deal on one.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks RC, PM sent!


----------



## D.J. Smith (Nov 17, 2009)

Take Mr. RC up on that, Try one before you buy one. Great rifle stand, but I don't think it's the best bow stand you could own. Sitting down facing the tree you have rails around you, No way to really fall out, Bowhunting out of it you are standing up on the seat which is only about 14" square by 5/8" thick!! It may work a little better after it's be modified??


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 17, 2009)

D.J. Smith said:


> Take Mr. RC up on that, Try one before you buy one. Great rifle stand, but I don't think it's the best bow stand you could own. Sitting down facing the tree you have rails around you, No way to really fall out, Bowhunting out of it you are standing up on the seat which is only about 14" square by 5/8" thick!! It may work a little better after it's be modified??



Its the Tom Cat 2, which faces away from the tree and has a slide out seat kinda like a lok-on.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 17, 2009)

Would someone please post pictures showing the modifications you make? Thanks. 

I think what D.J. meant was you can also sit facing the tree by using the foot climber for your feet and the platform for the seat, while opening the slide out seat slightly to lay your rifle across. No good for bow hunting in this mode; however, if the rails are padded, you can catch a good nap without fear of falling out. Surrounds you kinda like a lane cat napper.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 17, 2009)

I always thought I wanted one but last week one of my fellow club members had one hanging in the woods so I tried it.
He had it on a really big tree which might have been the problem but it was very hard to climb with compared to the other dozen types of climbers I have used.
I do think the tree was so big, I couldn't get the stand to work well.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 17, 2009)

I`ll post a pic of one of mine tomorrow. I changed the seat on my second one. Thomas Vann ,a good friend traded me my first one many years ago after he had modified it. I had one before that and disliked it so bad I gave it away. With the seat changed it was a whole different story. My only complaint is that its a bit heavy for me to carry. I do hunt MILES from the truck on occasion.RC


----------



## robert carter (Nov 18, 2009)

Here is a pic of one of my tcats. I cut the seat braces off and turned them to the side. When they were running under your legs they seemed to bother me. I also raised the seat a bit so as not to be hunkered down so much making it hard to stand up quietly when a deer was near.I would trade this stand for a good loc on.But I ain`t gonna mail it.lol.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool RC, that is definetly a modification.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the pic. RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 19, 2009)

Yea RC, seeing how you jacked up the seat and put  higher supports under it, I can see how that is more better. I think it might have been the transition from sitting to standing, with both hands full, that gave me an uneasy feeling. Also, sitting with your knees higher than your hips with a bar running across the front, to help insure reduced circulation, doesn't bode well for long term comfort. Looks kind like pigs have been chewing on the front corners of yours. Is that the secret to drawing them in close?


----------



## robert carter (Nov 19, 2009)

Actually I left in the swamp once for about 3
months because of a hurricane that flooded the swamp. When I got it the coons? had knawed it off.RC


----------



## Robert Warnock (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine is not all that comfortable for a long sit, but it is one of the easiest climbing stands I have ever tried.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 2, 2009)

Appears I might need to get serious about modifying my Tom Cat 2, since the neighbor's pine tree that has been dead for about two years, fell across two of my vehicles today. My Tom Cat 1, that I don't even remember how long I've had, and my other bow hunting stand where in the cab of the truck, and don't quite look the same. But then again, neither does my truck...or my car.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 2, 2009)

Barry I`m not using this stand. If you want to use it till you get another come get it. I may go to Ocmulgee next week I could meet you there.RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 2, 2009)

Might just take you up on that RC, if you don't mind. One of the places I hunt is within five miles of the Ocmulgee check in station. My other half is from Hazelhurst, so I would not have a problem getting it back to you.

Might even want to talk about that "heck of a deal".


----------



## robert carter (Dec 3, 2009)

let me know. Your welcome to it and I will make you a great deal. Really cheap.RC


----------

